# wing windows whistle



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a new to me 93 Ford 250 4X4 diesel PU that those wing windows whistle like crazy. any diy fix for that???


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes....... close them. :jester: :wink:

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Of course if you mean WHEN they're closed, maybe clear silicone to fill the gaps, then razor it apart to open again when dry?

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Try something that will restore the flexibility to the rubber
I used vaseline on one car when the rubber around one door started to whistle


----------

